# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Garden Bed Against Brick Wall Rising Damp?

## Robiwan

Hi All,
we have moisture in one corner of our single brick house. Assume its from the garden bed that has been positioned against the brick wall. Moisture in bricks looks like it has broken through the damp proof course in a few spots. I bought some Dryrods to install they suggested in the mortar line of bottom of vents. Before I go and do the install would appreciate others opinions on best course of action.

----------


## Bart1080

I'd never have a garden bed against the house wall without a physical barrier otherwise your always going to have issues.  
...sleeper, cement sheeting and/or builders plastic.  Generally any of these will last many years before maintenance is required.
Here are some tips.  https://flourishingplants.com/protec...-and-moisture/

----------


## Robiwan

Thanks for the link Bart1080. Do you think using the DryRods to provide a new damp proof course is necessary ?

----------


## Bart1080

Don't know anything about them however A quick search on the product and yes I can see their purpose. 
For me personally, nothing beats a permanent physical barrier to eliminate the problem completely.....and this solution provided its applied correctly is for the long term...decades. 
Perhaps others here may have had experience with rods such as these.

----------


## METRIX

I would be more inclined to rectify the problem rather than band aid it, although the Dryrod system will most likely fix the issue, it's still better to fix the issue causing the problem which is the garden bed is breeching the damp course, or perhaps the damp course is damaged in this part of the house ? 
Dig the garden out below the damp course, pressure wash all the dirt off, let it dry and apply a below ground bitumen water proofer. 
Additionally, place Coreflute against the wall, then backfill keeping it below the damp course  is the only real way to fix it.

----------


## RankAmateur

> Hi All,
> we have moisture in one corner of our single brick house. Assume it’s from the garden bed that has been positioned against the brick wall. Moisture in bricks looks like it has broken through the damp proof course in a few spots. I bought some Dryrods to install they suggested in the mortar line of bottom of vents. Before I go and do the install would appreciate others opinions on best course of action.

  If the soil level is lower than your inside floor level then a damp course will work. Dry Rod is an excellent product it will stop the damp rising up the wall and evaporating on the inside. 
If your soil level is above the interior floor level then you will need a physical barrier between the soil and the wall. Bitumen will work but it can also emulsify over time and leech petrochemicals into the soil. It is horrible stuff. Butyl rubber is the way to go, something like Gripset BRW HD.

----------


## Marc

How about moving the garden bed forward and away from the wall? Could use those long colorbond planters and enclose it with timber or brick for looks.

----------


## Bart1080

> Additionally, place Coreflute against the wall, then backfill keeping it below the damp course  is the only real way to fix it.

  Robiwan,  forgot about Coreflute.  Used this 20 years ago and still going strong.  Is a really cheap and easy option along with the use of a paintable compound behind it.  You can get it in black, once you throw it in and backfill, if required, its easy super easy to trim with a knife say 50mm above the soil level.

----------


## cyclic

> How about moving the garden bed forward and away from the wall? Could use those long colorbond planters and enclose it with timber or brick for looks.

  How dare you come up with a common sense approach, mind you,
I am guessing the floor is timber so if that were in Qld the whities and borers would have had a party in the wall and floor by now.
Dependent on ant capping/pest retic of course.

----------


## Robiwan

Thanks everyone for their input so far. I think I will install the dryrods on the weekend and then try to move the bed away from the wall as suggested.   
lk

----------


## RISH

Hi Robiwan, 
Just wondering, how was your experience with dryrods? 
I have a rising damp problem at my house. Quote for injection of damp proofing cream is upwards of $5k.
Inserted dryrods about 2 weeks ago for trialling on a small length of 1 metre of affected wall. Yet to see any improvement. 
cheers
Rish

----------


## RISH

Hi Robiwan, 
Did the dryrods help? if yes, how long do this takes to improve the dampness 
I have a rising damp issue to deal with 
cheers
Rish

----------

